# Как подготовиться к МРТ поясничного отдела? и можно ли после кормить грудью?



## Лёлина Мама (16 Апр 2012)

Есть ли требование типа "натощак" и проч.? Слышала, при рентгене копчика мешает оценить результаты, если полная прямая кишка...
И как насчёт кормления грудью после МРТ?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (18 Апр 2012)

МРТ исследование безвредно и не требует специальной подготовки. Ограничения возможны при наличии в организме кардиостимулятора или имплантов, но об этом всегда спрашивают перед началом исследования. Кормить грудью можно до, после и во время МРТ.


----------



## doclega (23 Апр 2012)

во время МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (23 Апр 2012)

Ну мне как-то попадалась МРТ-исследование во время полового акта...


----------



## doclega (23 Апр 2012)

Ну существует же рентгеноскопия во время акта дефекации


----------

